# Hello! New to FF-in FET 2ww *



## Mocha99 (Sep 4, 2007)

Just found FF a few days ago, and have become addicted!

I'm nearing the end of my 2ww-actually more like 10 days, as I had an FET of one 6 day blast on 30.8.07.

Trying to reach out more, as throughout my ttc experiences, have tended to "lock it up", which I know
is unhealthy. Have confided in a few sympathetic friends, but no-one in family knows, aside from my mother.
Anyhow, getting to a point where I'm really tired from the effort of hiding this huge part of my life.

It's definitely been a rollercoaster-even now-I try to feel cautiously hopeful. Of course, feeling a bit nutty trying
to analyse symptoms (some af pains in last day or so, some back pain on right side, a vague hormonal headache that
comes and goes, tired-ness. No sore breasts, which worries me).

Started some courses this week at a local college, which I'm excited about! -Something to help keep me from feeling completely defined
by infertility! I'm still me! 

Looking forward to getting to know some of you ladies!
Cheers,
M


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi M and welcome to FF   

You have found a great place for loads of advice and support, especially through the hideous 2ww      

It is really hard to decide whether to tell people about your IF and TX.  some people still consider it to be quite a taboo subject so that makes them cagey.  We decided to tell everyone, really for three reasons.  The first was that we were sick of "when are you two having a baby"!!!!  The most common one i think we heard    Secondly, we wanted everyone to share our experience.  Whilst it is not a particulalry pleasant thing to go through, it still is a miracle that these treatments work at all.  Thirdly, we felt we needed people to know so that if the worst happened and it didn't work, we could draw on them for much needed support.  

Thankfully, we didn't need them for the third reason.  

When all is said and done, you have to do what is right for you.  If it makes you feel more secure to keep it a private matter, then that is how it should be.  I am sure that your mum is a great support for you though  

I really think the 2ww is the hardest part about it.....it is the anticipation of not knowing and as you rightly say, analysing everything that your body is doing.

All I would say is keep your chin up and throw yourself in to that college work...it will be a great distraction method - who am i trying to kid!!!!! 

I wish you much love and luck on your journey and look forward to hearing how your test day goes.

 


      

Love

Bib xxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbell_1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Mocha99, sending you lots of      as I know how you feel. I'm in the 2ww also and get the blood test this Friday. I haven't had many side effects apart from my boobies being tender but that normally happens prior to me AF anyway (albeit this has been for a 4-5 days now when normally it's only a couple of days!)

I've not been on this site long and I've found it a tremendous help. Like you my DH and I decided not to tell anyone (apart from my Sis and Mum). It is hard to keep to yourself but we felt that it was the right thing for us. I've found without people knowing I haven't been getting all the questions which personally I couldn't face, but that's just me (lots other reasons too) but you do what's best for you.

Glad you have joined the site and good luck on your test day 

Tinkerbell_1xxxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck for test day    

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Mocha99 (Sep 4, 2007)

Bib, Tinkerbell_1, Emma,
Thanks so much for the words of encouragement and welcome!

I am so glad to have found this site, as it makes this process more bearable to have
a safe place to "talk".

Tinkerbell_1-tons of babydust to you! 
You're almost done w/ 2ww, that must be a relief. 
Will you home-test before your official test Fri? 
Are you posting on the 2ww board?

Thanks again, ladies! 

love,
M


----------



## Tinkerbell_1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Moch99, good to hear from you. We were advised not to test priot to the hospital done the blood test. Purely because you can get a positive reading on the peesticks with all the chemicals still being in your body and I wouldn't want to get a positive result then find out from the hospital that it's a BFN 
So I've been really good and will resist the peestick tests! 
I'm also posting on the buddies site August/september with a great bunch of girls giving advise and support. I'll get the web link for you. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=109850.msg1568450#msg1568450

When are you testing?
Tinkerbellxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Mocha, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I am another one who has found it hard to confide my fertility problems with others so I completely understand where you are coming from. I did so out of necessity in the end and had one or two really good friends who knew what I was going through and supported me all the way - one of whome is actually very anti-children and has absolutely no desire to have any herself and, surprisingly, she was the most supportive of them all.

I always use the term cautiously optimistic so a bit like your cautiously hopeful. I think it helps to be realistic but also to be positive that it could be your turn.

Please try not to overanalyse every little twinge or lack thereof (I know how hard that is!) Many ladies have absolutely no symptoms during the 2ww, and many have exactly the same as if AF were due. Some have symptoms that disappear (more sore boobs always went after about day 9 regardless of whether ti was a BFP or a BFN cycle).

I've left you a few useful links that I hope will help you find your way around the boards:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Frozen Embryo Transfer ~ *CLICK HERE

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the location boards. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Friday (times vary), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Loads of luck for your 2ww.    

C~x


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Mocha, 

FF is fantastic isn't it!  I'm a new user too and found it just after our first cycle failed - it's been an absolute god send since. 

We chose to tell our families and a handful of close friends on our first attempt and come test day we certainly felt extra pressure as all of these people were anxiously waiting for the result. Of course when it was a BFN we had to make the effort to tell them when all we wanted to do was hide!  Next time around I think we'll be more selective about who we tell and restrict it to absolute closest family, e.g. the two mums.  

That said, you have to do whatever works for you. 

Anyway, just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world on your 2WW - it really is the worst twinge analysing, knicker checking time!!

You too Tinkerbell - your test day is today (eek) so sending you lots of   too!

May the force be with you ladies x


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

Hi M

Just wanna wish you all the luck in the world with your tx. 

I'm proof it works with just one little frostie I'm 20 weeks PG on a FET had 7 in the freezer but only one survived the thaw, totally shocked to find those magical two blue lines on the pee stick.

Good luck   

Hayley xxxxxx


----------



## Tinkerbell_1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Girls

Well had blood test this morning and it's a     for us. I've been crying and smiling at the same time as I don't know how to feel. I'm not totally convinced yet or maybe it just hasn't sunk in!

The nurse congratulated us then asked us to go back this Friday again for another blood test. Albeit she says it's positive and was congratulating us they want to see the progression next Friday! she said my result was 43 and the cut off point (so to speak) is 40! haven't a clue what that's all about.

I just hope I'm not celebrating to soon but she did say it was positive and congratulations but I don't think I'll have peace of mind now till next Friday (another week of waiting). This time I might buy a peestick midweek and give it a go? what do you all think?

Good luck to you all and sending lots of fairy dust your way     

Tinkerbell_1xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

TInkerbell, congratulations on your lovely   

You might want to head on over to the Waiting for First Scan thread now. * CLICK HERE*

Take care.

C~x


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Tinkerbell!

What wonderful news!!!  You must be feeling on top of the world!

My philosophy during our first cycle was to celebrate each hurdle as we overcame it.  Even though the overall result was negative, we got further than we'd ever got before.  So, if I were you, I'd celebrate getting this far. 

Many many many congratulations


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Mocha, just wondering if you have tested yet or not?

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *mocha99* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

